# Mail - Comportement erratique de l'Inbox avec compte Outlook IMAP



## LB22 (2 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis possesseur d'un iPad Pro depuis peu (système et app à jour) sur lequel j'utilise l'app Mail native pour la consultation de mes boîtes email. Mon email principal est un compte Outlook (anciennement Hotmail donc), avec un alias supplémentaire, j'ai donc paramétré le compte en IMAP pour pouvoir l'utiliser.
Le paramétrage s'effectue initialement sans soucis (après quelques recherches sur ces forums notamment), aux premiers démarrages de l'app, la boîte fonctionne sans soucis, les sous-dossiers de la boîte de réception sont bien là, les nouveaux messages relevés apparaissent dans le dossier "Réception", bref RAS.
Mais quand je réouvre ensuite la boîte, je remarque un comportement erratique de la boîte de réception: par moment tous les sous-dossiers sont présents, par moment plus aucun. Il suffit parfois simplement de fermer et réouvrir l'app pour qu'ils réapparaissent (ou l'inverse).
Mais plus embêtant: après quelques heures/jours parfois, je remarque que les nouveaux messages n'arrivent plus que dans le dossier "Inbox" qui est grisé et donc inaccessible (et pas dans le dossier "Réception"). Pas moyen donc de lire les nouveaux messages. Les sous-dossiers se comportent toujours de la même manière (parfois présents, parfois pas).
Voici deux photos pour illustrer la situation: on sur une les sous-dossiers présents, et sur l'autre plus. Dans les deux cas, on remarque le problème des nouveaux messages arrivant dans l'Inbox grisée au lieu du dossier "Réception"



https://imgur.com/9RNoL6U




https://imgur.com/X91Wf9G


J'ai désinstallé puis réinstallé le compte plusieurs fois et j'ai à chaque fois obtenu le même comportement: cela fonctionne normalement quelques jours/heures, puis le souci réapparaît.
Je commence à supposer qu'il s'agit d'un souci de paramétrage du chemin d'accès IMAP des dossiers inbox entre le client et le serveur Outlook, mais mes connaissances s'arrêtent là... Dans le paramétrage du chemin IMAP, j'ai laissé vide, comme préconisé sur plusieurs forums, afin de pouvoir avoir accès aux sous-dossiers de la boîte de réception.
Je ne comprends pas non plus pourquoi ça fonctionne parfaitement au début, puis plus après...

Merci déjà pour votre aide !


----------



## Essel (29 Mars 2021)

bonjour
j ai le meme pb avec mon iPhone 11. et l IPad où plus de 7000 messages m’attendent


----------



## Essel (29 Mars 2021)

bonjour
j ai le meme pb avec mon iPhone 11. et l iPad ( mais sur l IPad y en a qui passent )


----------



## jpbriquet (9 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, avez-vous trouvé une solution, j'ai exactement le même problème 
Merci.

Pas d'adresse mail en clair dans les posts.


----------



## Duraton12 (2 Juin 2021)

LB22 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis possesseur d'un iPad Pro depuis peu (système et app à jour) sur lequel j'utilise l'app Mail native pour la consultation de mes boîtes email. Mon email principal est un compte Outlook (anciennement Hotmail donc), avec un alias supplémentaire, j'ai donc paramétré le compte en IMAP pour pouvoir l'utiliser.
> Le paramétrage s'effectue initialement sans soucis (après quelques recherches sur ces forums notamment), aux premiers démarrages de l'app, la boîte fonctionne sans soucis, les sous-dossiers de la boîte de réception sont bien là, les nouveaux messages relevés apparaissent dans le dossier "Réception", bref RAS.
> ...


Bonjour J'ai le même problème avez vous trouvé une solution depuis ? Merci


----------



## Essel (26 Septembre 2021)

J ai aussi ce problème de façon aléatoire. Certains jours ma boîte mail n affiche plus rien ( mais annonce des messages non lus )  et ma boîte inbox grisée en a 6000 
Si un message arrive et est affiché sir l écran de veille je peux le lire et accéder aux autres car en cliquant dessus je rentre dans la boîte inbox mais je ne peux plus y retourner en l absence de nouveaux messages car boîte inbox grisée. Que faire?


----------



## jpbriquet (18 Décembre 2021)

Duraton12 a dit:


> Bonjour J'ai le même problème avez vous trouvé une solution depuis ? Merci


Bonjour, avez-vous trouvé la solution, j'ai le même problème également !


----------



## jpbriquet (18 Décembre 2021)

LB22 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis possesseur d'un iPad Pro depuis peu (système et app à jour) sur lequel j'utilise l'app Mail native pour la consultation de mes boîtes email. Mon email principal est un compte Outlook (anciennement Hotmail donc), avec un alias supplémentaire, j'ai donc paramétré le compte en IMAP pour pouvoir l'utiliser.
> Le paramétrage s'effectue initialement sans soucis (après quelques recherches sur ces forums notamment), aux premiers démarrages de l'app, la boîte fonctionne sans soucis, les sous-dossiers de la boîte de réception sont bien là, les nouveaux messages relevés apparaissent dans le dossier "Réception", bref RAS.
> ...


Bonjour, avez-vous depuis trouvé la solution ? Merci.


----------

